# A few more from Alaska...



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 24, 2018)

Here are a few more favourites from Alaska.






Pacific loon





Red Phalarope





Buff-breasted Sandpiper

In case anyone in interested I just updated my favourites page on my website - http://www.glennbartley.com/whatsnew.htm

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2018)

Great shots, Glenn. Well done.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing.


----------

